# PRECIPITATING RHODIUM FROM AR SOLUTIONS



## arthur kierski (May 17, 2008)

AMMEEN----tested rh taking a pinch of what he suspected being rhodium
by taken a pinch of the powder ,fused with nahso4 and boiling the fusion in ar for at least 5 minutes---them added grain alcohol to the ar solution and if rh was present,it precipitated as a black powder.
does anyone did this test with larger solutions of ar----??
if so please tell me how it worked---i did for materials that contained rh and it worked ---i am asking because whem i do this test ,2 layers are formed: above the ar layer and in the botton the black layer containing the rh------------------------------------------------------------------------

IF W
ORKS FOR SMALL QUANTITIES __should work for bigger quantities???
thanks for replies


----------



## Irons (May 17, 2008)

Make sure you get rid of all the Nitric first. Adding Alcohols and other organic compounds to Nitric can give you a nasty surprise. Having PGMs that might act as a catalyst doesn't help either.


----------

